# Recruitment in Dubai



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Hello
I work with many Recruitment company in Dubai. If you are moving Dubai - please contact me with a CV if need work in Finance, Banking or IT jobs market.
Regards
Farah


----------



## Sari2006 (May 20, 2007)

Farah said:


> Hello
> I work with many Recruitment company in Dubai. If you are moving Dubai - please contact me with a CV if need work in Finance, Banking or IT jobs market.
> Regards
> Farah


how do i contact you?


----------



## Sawdah3205 (May 21, 2007)

What type of other jobs can you get there? I have lots of retail and customer service experience. HOw hard would it be for me to get a job in telecommunications?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Hello.
For contact please send an email to info @ jobsindubai.ae
Thank You

Update: note this is an incorrect email address. Waiting for member to come back and update.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Hi. We are planning to move to Dubai soon. My wife was wondering what kind of career options she can expect in Dubai and what the typical wages would be for office type book keeping work. 

Thanks
Shahid


----------



## Sari2006 (May 20, 2007)

[email protected] 
this email is incorrect.


----------



## 303 (May 21, 2007)

I am EXTREMELY interested. I have a national diploma in BTEC I.T, Webdesign and Music technology.
Would this increase my chances of a job out in dubai.. I am looking to be moving out their in the next couple of months or so..
Look forward to hearing from you. THanks


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I tried the e-mail address, too, and I got one of those mailerdaemon things back. I even remembered to take out the spaces. I don't suppose there is any chance it would work with the spaces, is there?


----------



## Katarzyna Zajac (May 27, 2007)

*job inquiry*

I am a Polish citizen (male) and have been working in Libya for over 10 years. I would be very interested in moving to Dubai if only I can get a job there. If you find my CV interesting please contact me: [email protected]
Maciej Zajac

MACIEJ ZAJĄC
Ul. Polowa 10 / 32-087 Krakow-Zielonki, Poland
tel:. 0048124526146 / mobile: 0048510073755
[email protected] / [email protected]


Position Sought:	Administrative / Managerial
Objective:	To secure long term Managerial position within International, National level companies
Personal Details 
Name: Maciej Zajac
Nationality:	Poland
Birth date:	20 December 1966
Gender: Male
Marital Status:	Married
Number of Dependants:	2

Professional Experience Preview 
Dates: July 2005 - present
Position in Position Company:	Contract Supervisor
Company Name: Value Added Oilfield Services
Company Address:	Hadba Al-Khadra Tripoli Libya
Work Description:	
-Supervision of multinational crew at the Jofra and Ghani oilfields
-Supervision of Realization of General Service Contract for Veba Oil Operation
-Recruitment of staff
Dates:	March 2004 – July 2005
Position in Company:	Second Secretary for Administration and Financial Affairs
Company Name:	The Ministry of Foreign Affairs
Company Address:	Warsaw Poland/Bangkok, Thailand
Work Description:	
- planning, implementing and controlling the budget of Embassy of Poland
- administrative/accounting duties 
Dates:	February 1998 - August 2001
Position in Company:	Public Relation Coordinator
Company Name:	Voest Alpine Oilfield Services
Company Address:	Linz, Austria/Tripoli, Libya
Work Description: 
- Coordination of work and rotations schedules of multinational crew from various oilfields 
- Attendance in commercial negotiations between Libyan and Austrian partners. 
- Invoicing, execution of outstanding payments, preparing financial monthly reports. 
- Translations and interpretations from Arabic to English language and vice versa. 
- Entry visas, invitations, work permits, exit/reentry visas procedures, co-ordination with local authorities such as Labor Office, Immigration, Desert Pass office; renewal of passports, driving licenses and other documents. 
- Recruitment of new specialists according to the requirement of the Libyan clients. 
- Coordination of orders and supply of materials and equipment from Europe and distribution to different sites. 
- Custom clearance
Dates:	February 1994 - January 1998
Position in Company:	Contract Administrator and Translator
Company Name:	Polimex-Cekop S.A.
Company Address:	Warsaw, Poland/Benghazi, Libya
Work Description: 
- Supervision of work of 70 employees working at various oilfields 
- Attending commercial negotiations between Libyan and Polish partners 
- Arabic, English, Polish translations and interpretations, issuing invoices 
- Keeping computer evidence of the financial side of the contract. 
- Entry visas, work permits, reentry visas procedures, and co-ordination with local authorities. 
Education preview
Institution:	Polish-American Business School
Location:	Krakow, Poland
Completion Date:	August 1992
Degree, Major:	Certification/Diploma, Management
Description:	-Business Administration and Computer Science -Finances -Marketing
Institution:	Jagiellonian University
Location:	Krakow, Poland
Completion Date:	January 1992
Degree, Major:	Masters, Middle Eastern Studies, Arabic Lang. Dept.
Description:	Master degree in Arabic Language and Literature
Institution:	University of Damascus
Location:	Damascus, Syria
Completion Date:	April 1990
Degree, Major:	Certification/Diploma, Arabic Language
Description:	Scholarship granted by the Jagiellonian University and the University of Damascus under the Government Student Exchange Program

Target Job Preview
Job Category:	Human Resources; Administration; Airlines; Marketing; Oil/ Petroleum; Public Relations; Contracts/ Purchasing; Translation; Management; Petrochemicals
Employment Type:	Contractor
Employment Status:	Full time
Description:	Continuously developing and with good perspective for the future.


----------



## neeraj_haria (Jun 8, 2007)

*Searching for job*

Dear friend,

I m extremely happy to land in dubai for my carrier. So i am in search for a full time job in finanace field.


----------



## Emma (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello, 


I'm moving to Dubai in January 08 with my partner and I would like to know of any Jobs that will be available for me? I'm currently working as a civil servant here in the UK for the education department. Please help??? my email address is [email protected]


----------



## asaf187 (Jun 22, 2007)

The email add provided by Farah does not work... Can you advise Farhah ?

Asaf


----------



## Riz (Jul 12, 2007)

Farah said:


> Hello
> I work with many Recruitment company in Dubai. If you are moving Dubai - please contact me with a CV if need work in Finance, Banking or IT jobs market.
> Regards
> Farah


Hi there - what's you're email address so that i can forward you a copy of my cv


----------



## Riz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm flying out to Dubai on 28th August and would like to set up meetings/interviews. I'm interested in Account Management roles within Telecom/IT Sector. My email address [email protected]


----------



## australia (Jun 25, 2007)

I am interesed but need a valid e-mail address so that I can write to you. Pls advise. Many thanks.


----------



## australia (Jun 25, 2007)

E-mail not working - pls advise the correct e-mail adress.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

The e-mail never worked, and this is a really old post. I don't think it was for real, or the company has disappeared.


----------



## lentoinks (Oct 2, 2007)

hi,

im lenin, and im planning to go to dubai and find me a job.. any suggestion where can i submit my CV? thanks...


----------



## donna280 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi I am looking for a sales/marketing job in Dubai. Am I able to email you my resume


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Again, this e-mail address never worked and the post is really old. I'm going to close it so no one will waste their time posting here.


----------

